# Anti 2nd Amendment Hypocrisy



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Isn't it ironic that people who fear and oppose legal gun ownership and believe in all the inaccurate media agenda hype are often the FIRST to want to resort to violence and are completely ignorant of the facts and the real world of good guys/bad guys, cause and effect, and have an irrational reliance on the government/media hype.

A good case in point is this statement by DSA who make FALs and AR15 stuff etc:

"We have received many nasty calls and death threats from ignorant misinformed people, who are afraid of firearms and firearms owners, when in reality we are usually the first to protect against criminal violence especially against our families and children.

The 2nd amendment has nothing to do with hunting, the shooting public needs to stand strong together. As you know we are not the bad guys and our industry supports tens of thousands of manufacturing and support jobs that keep families fed and the defense industrial base strong to ultimately protect this great Country. This of course includes the manufacture of semi-auto rifles and magazines above 10 rounds. It is time to make your voice heard and stand up as the good citizens you are.

Don't let the biased anti-firearms media do the talking for you or disparage those fighting for us at the NRA, GOA , CCRKBA & JFPO.

The last semi-auto ban did nothing to reduce the violent crime committed by the mentally deranged or criminal gang bangers. These are semi-autos not assault rifles, the least the shooting public can do is call them by their rightful name not the media and politicians buzzword."

How interesting it is that gun owners, though vilified, seem to usually take the high road while those fear guns really should look into their own hearts and realize that making death threats against law-abiding citizens and companies is the REAL problem here. Evil lies in the heart of man.

Millions of gun owners have the means at hand to take lives and carry out threats, but understand that with the great power of the gun comes great responsibility.

People who feel threatened by the ordinary citizen owning a gun, especially one that looks like a military weapon, must think that the average gun owner has the same blackness of heart as they do.
They fear the power of others with guns because they themselves know deep inside that they would abuse that power.

And people in power, protected by that power and armed mercenaries that surround them, can feel their hands and hearts are clean of violence ignoring that their power, influence and wealth enables them to be safe and "pure". Their pretend espousal of concern for those lesser than them is a sham - hypocritical at best, ignorant for sure, and in some cases deliberately evil.

In the Bible Christ says these hypocrites are "_like unto whited sepulchres, which indeed do appear beautiful outward, but are within full of dead men's bones, and of all uncleanliness._"
[Matthew 23:27 KJV]

Two millennia later this is still an dead-on insight.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Amen! Very well said.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+++1


all too many play in to the sheeple mentality that gubberment is there to save them, believe what is printed in the tabloids, listen to msm and take it as fact, and are too worried about what some pinheaded hollywood star is doing with their life than pay attention to their own.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What I find very questionable is that you can ask almost anybody if they trust politicians in general and they'd quickly respond that they don't.

Time and time again, people are willing to call politicians liars and crooks, but when it comes to destroying the very guarantee of our rights (what makes America what it is), they're so willing to trust those liars and crooks with something so critical to this country's prosperity.


----------

